# Venice Louisiana Winter Fishing Recommendations



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

I am wanting to book a charter out of Venice for Tuna and Wahoo in January. I know some of you guys have done it. Any suggestions on captains?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/best-charter-venice-104001/


----------

